# My M3 Tool Kit Parts Missing?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

I looked at my tool kit yesterday and it looks like two items may be missing. One piece in the upper right (like a large loop hook) and one small piece at the far right (like a socket adapter). Or is that normal because there is no spare tire to change.

My M3 Owner's manual shows a graphic of the kit with all the tool slots filled but maybe this was an editor's oversight? Thanks


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Zappo said:


> I looked at my tool kit yesterday and it looks like two items may be missing. One piece in the upper right (like a large loop hook) and one small piece at the far right (like a socket adapter). Or is that normal because there is no spare tire to change.


Does the socket adapter part look like this:







? If so, that's the holder for the optional wheel lock "key" gizmo. From your description, the loop hook could be two things - the towing eyelet (a silver gizmo with a screw thread on one end, used for towing the car) or the wheel chock (a black painted gizmo to keep the car from rolling while jacking it).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> From your description, the loop hook could be two things - the towing eyelet (a silver gizmo with a screw thread on one end, used for towing the car) or the wheel chock (a black painted gizmo to keep the car from rolling while jacking it).


Wheel chocks are not kept in the tool tray on non-Tourings.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Zappo said:


> I looked at my tool kit yesterday and it looks like two items may be missing. One piece in the upper right (like a large loop hook) and one small piece at the far right (like a socket adapter). Or is that normal because there is no spare tire to change.
> 
> My M3 Owner's manual shows a graphic of the kit with all the tool slots filled but maybe this was an editor's oversight? Thanks


The M3 uses a different tow hook from the non M 3 series, because the front (and possibly the rear) bumper covers are deeper and require a longer hook. Your hook is kept where the spare tire should be. The socket adapter is probably the lug nut key that Terry posted a pic of. My M3 didn't have a lug wrench, either, because it had no spare, but my dealer threw it in.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Does the socket adapter part look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My towing eyelet is in it's own separate slot under the floor panel so that would not be it. Can't tell about the wheel lock gizmo but the molded slot is about that size.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Got a pic? :dunno:


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Got a pic? :dunno:


Okay, Here is my M3 tool box and a close up of where the towing eyelet would go and the small empty socket spot. Any other M3 folks with similar empty slots? My towing eyelet is under the floor mat because it's bigger than the eyelet space in the tool box.
:dunno:


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Zappo said:


> Okay, Here is my M3 tool box and a close up of where the towing eyelet would go and the small empty socket spot. Any other M3 folks with similar empty slots? My towing eyelet is under the floor mat because it's bigger than the eyelet space in the tool box.
> :dunno:


I smell class action


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Zappo said:


> Okay, Here is my M3 tool box and a close up of where the towing eyelet would go and the small empty socket spot. Any other M3 folks with similar empty slots? My towing eyelet is under the floor mat because it's bigger than the eyelet space in the tool box.
> :dunno:


Ok.... my guess is they use the same toolkit as the other 3er coupes... and since your tow eye is a different size, it won't fit in there... so they just left it blank.... the two slots on top are for the spark plug wrench and handle/wheel pin... which none of the 3ers come with anymore.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Ok.... my guess is they use the same toolkit as the other 3er coupes... and since your tow eye is a different size, it won't fit in there... so they just left it blank.... the two slots on top are for the spark plug wrench and handle/wheel pin... which none of the 3ers come with anymore.


Okay ..... Thanks to everyone for the input and help.

:thumbup:


----------

